

Rocket Internet (DE) Successfully cloning business models before they go global - NicoJuicy
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=nl&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http://datanews.knack.be/ict/the-clone-wars-hoe-rocket-internet-succesvolle-webbedrijven-kopieert/article-normal-561109.html&usg=ALkJrhguBi3U_gWR-vsDoZCBv9d7FL1Ogg

======
NicoJuicy
tldr;

Cloning companies from USA ( to competitive) or China (to complex) before they
expand. They invest heavily in marketing

Some success stories:

CityDeal got taken over by Groupon for 100 million €

Zalando, Zappos clone in the EU (very popular)

Currently has 60 companies in their portfolio.

